# Click-whine engine noise when applying & letting of the accelerator



## Danny O (Feb 13, 2009)

I've noticed an ever-loudening noise when I press & let off the accelerator; appears to be coming from my fuse/relay panel in left end of my dashboard.
When in gear, applying the gas makes a click noise followed by a whine (like a fuel pump running), & when I let off the gas it clicks & the whining stops----every single time.
Is there such a thing as a fuel pump relay (that's sort of what I envision it would sound like), since it only happens when I'm on the accelerator & it's definitely electrical in nature. Due to the fuse box location, I'm not able to hold touch any of the relays while I'm driving (to try & feel which one is clicking).
Since it's steadily getting more noticeable, I'm worried that something is about to go out & I'd like to do something about it sooner than later.
Any ideas?


----------

